# Decorative Panels Sizing



## SmallwoodRd (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi - This is my first real post so I hope I'm doing this right. I'm building a bar in a friend's basement and would like to dress it up a bit with decorative panels of 3/4 inch plywood with 1/4 round. Is there an eye pleasing ratio to use for the size of the panels? The long side of the bar (82 inches) has two areas of 35 3/4" x 35 1/2". The short side (66 inches) has two areas of 27 1/2" x 35 1/2". What size should should I make these panels. Hopefully, I have attached a photo of the bar in progress. Thanks for any consideration. 

Fish


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

When I build a piece like this, I try to get the panels on each side the same width.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Google for "golden ratio" or "golden mean". You may be thoroughly confused at first, but eventually it will sink in. Study several presentations. I do warn you, however, of the risk of obsession. I know when I DON'T use it, I am disappointed in the result.

The golden ratio does not conflict with bradnailer's comment, by the way.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/my-fibonacci-caliper-42447/


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

What they said is visually pleasing most every time. In the end, do what looks best to you.


----------



## SmallwoodRd (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. I don't think I phrased my question very well. The ratio I was interested in is the area of the panel to the area of the section of bar that holds the panel. I don't think I can apply the Golden ratio to that. I think if I just make my panels so that they all have the same reveal on the top and sides, say 4 or 5 inches all the way around, that I should be OK. Thanks again.

Fish


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Not trying to be critical but just giving my opinion, if I would have built the piece you show in your picture, I would have made three panels rather than two. I like the panels to be significantly taller than they are wide. But that's just my opinion and I could be wrong.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

SmallwoodRd said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I don't think I phrased my question very well. The ratio I was interested in is the area of the panel to the area of the section of bar that holds the panel. I don't think I can apply the Golden ratio to that. I think if I just make my panels so that they all have the same reveal on the top and sides, say 4 or 5 inches all the way around, that I should be OK. Thanks again.
> 
> Fish


When working with panels like that, I usually apply the ratio to the *height *to compute the approximate width of the panel. In your picture, the front, 82" side, should have 4 panels and the 66" side 3, to get you close. The ratio is 1.618. Doesn't need to be exact but the closer the better for a pleasing appearance. :smile:


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, you can apply the ratio to the rails and stiles and then to the panels. It always takes a lot of work and planning. I once saw an illustration of The Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris with the ratios superimposed on the structure. The tower width to height, the distance between the towers to the height of the towers, the windows in the towers, the "first floor" to the towers, the stairs, the doors. It was truly mind boggling. Visually appealing takes time, but the challenge is really to have both visually appealing and functionality.


----------

